# Hello! New mouse owner looking for breeders in the area



## Graceeh (Aug 5, 2019)

Hi all, just purchased two new mice from the pet store because I couldn't find a breeder or humane society offering mice anywhere in my state (Montana). Thought I'd check and see if there are any breeders from Montana, Idaho, Oregon, Washington, or Wyoming?


----------

